# Rebar bender



## Dozer8450 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wanting to get one any ideas anyone on what brand to get


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That is such an open ended question. They range in price and design from $25 to $100,000


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I just use my bare hands.. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

_Really now?_:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:no: Not really..


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That wasn't any fun.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I have a bil who is such a tight wad he could bend 3/4 in all sorts of ways.. :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, that's a start...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.ccinetwork.com/c-5-rebar-tools.aspx

Start here op..


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Occasional use buy a HIT manual bender for a couple hundred bucks, regular use buy a Hitachi VB16y for about 1800

For serious daily bending buy a table top for about 3500


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You probably have all three dont you?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I used to only use one of these, 










Now I almost never use them, I use the Hitachi. :clap:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes the Hitachi is a good little portable tool, I've got 3 right now, seems one is always out for service. But don't let that scare you, we use them daily. The bigger table top models are nice but at 200 or so pounds the manufacturers version of portable and ours are different.

I keep the manual bender for certain stirrups and when the guys broke two hitachi's in one week...I let them bend the hard way to help remind them to treat the tools better


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Honestly 90% of my bar I order pre bent. We do how ever have a hydro cutter that is the best thing ever. 

Cole


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I have the Hitachi also works great. If i need anything bigger I just order it pre bent.


----------

